# Rabbit hunting resthaven



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Anybody ever ran any beagles at rest haven.. Drove by today looks like it has all the right cover just wondering if anybody had any expierence.. Don't need any specifics just If its a waste to try it


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ran our dogs there when they had the long rows of Multi Flora Rose and always had great fun. Dogs would get beat up but they loved it. I don't know if those rows are still there but if they are, you should enter from the West side. We would post at each end of the row and wait for the bunny to come down the outside of the strip.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks I'm thinking were gonna try it.. Looks like there is the cover to hold them


----------

